# 10 Pompanos caught on Friday....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Started off Friday morning fishing with family and friends. Conditions were cloudy and a little rough with a south wind all day long. Very slow morning with about 5 blue runners. Didn't get our first pompano until about 10. After that got pomps regularly throughout the day. While takings pics of our nine, with the rods still out, got one last nice hit for number 10 to join the party. Finished up the day with 10 Pompanos, 5 blue runners and 4 lady fish. All fish caught on live sand fleas. Thanks JC for good fun, fellowship and your bounty.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*That is....*

....A beautiful picture to almost fully capture the day !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man you're wearing um out this weekend! 

Respect for acknowledging the Provider of your bounty.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good to hear a good pompano report. Way to go!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## crimsonpride40 (Jun 14, 2014)

Fishin for Pompanos, what is your tackle setup? Rod,reel,line if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Dude, if you decide to go in the daytime on the weekday sometime, let me know. I want to fish next to you.


----------

